# Everest Challenge Stage race 2014? anyone?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I can't seem to locate the results for this year's EC stage race, two days of epic climbs in the eastern sierras of California. Can anyone direct me to a site where these might be posted, or did that race die, too?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

It's still alive, I did it for the eighth time this year. 

https://www.usacycling.org/results/index.php?year=2014&id=582

the promoter doesn't have a web page, instead he posts to facebook. You can scroll down to see the EC stuff.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/AntiGravity-Cycling/337992672950024


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

ericm979 said:


> It's still alive, I did it for the eighth time this year.
> 
> https://www.usacycling.org/results/index.php?year=2014&id=582
> 
> ...


 Thanks Eric

Haven't gone thru the results or the Face yet but I will. Congrads on your 'career' at that excellent race. I tried it once and hit it on a cold snowy and icy year and it kicked my butt..I ride some of those climbs whenever I pass that way, often...and consider trying the Everest Challenge again.. Thanks for the links.


----------

